# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  پیاده‌روی یک سال نوری چه میزان زمان می‌برد؟

## khatereh 2

در صورتی که فرد برای هر مایل 80 کالری بسوزاند، برای طی یک سال نوری به دو تریلیون PowerBar نیرو نیاز دارد.

به گزارش سرویس علمی خبرگزاری دانشجویان ایران (ایسنا)، چنانچه شخص سفر خود را پیش از عصر دایناسورها آغاز می‌کرد، طی کردن این میزان مسافت احتمالا تا زمان حال طول می‌کشید.

یک سال نوری مسافتی است که نور در یک سال طی می‌کند و واحدی است که برای اندازه‌گیری فضای بین‌ستاره‌ای به کار می‌رود. سال نوری معادل 5.9 تریلیون مایل است.

در صورتی که فردی یک مایل را با سرعت متوسط در 20 دقیقه طی کند، حدود 225 میلیون سال زمان می‌برد تا سفر خود را کامل کند.

در صورتی هم که وی بر روی جت مافوق‌صوت Mach 9.68 X-43A ناسا (پرسرعت‌ترین هواپیمای جهان) سفر کند، طی کردن یک سال نوری، 95 هزار سال زمان می‌برد.

طی‌کردن چنین مسافتی همچنین به انبوهی از کفش‌ها نیاز دارد.

یک جفت کفش ورزشی نوعی حدود 500 مایل دوام خواهد داشت، بنابرای برای طی این سفر، شخص به 11.8 میلیارد جفت کفش نیاز دارد.

نزدیک‌ترین ستاره به خورشید Proxima Centauri نام دارد که 4.22 سال نوری از زمین فاصله دارد، بنابراین رسیدن به این جرم کیهانی با چنین سرعتی برای یک شخص به زمانی باورنکردنی نیاز دارد.

----------

